# Door Rubs On Awning



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

When I tilt my awning down, like I was told to keep wind from lifting it up, the door rubs on the awning when I open it. I have seen these little wheels that you screw onto the top of the door so the wheel rides on the awning. Anybody use these? Do they do the trick?


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've never heard of that technique to keep the wind from blowing it but if it's that windy you might be better off rolling up the awning. Make sure the cross arms are snugged up tight, that is pull them tight and then tighten the lock knobs. I set my awning just above the door height.

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> When I tilt my awning down, like I was told to keep wind from lifting it up, the door rubs on the awning when I open it. I have seen these little wheels that you screw onto the top of the door so the wheel rides on the awning. Anybody use these? Do they do the trick?


My parents have the wheel on their motorhome door and it works great for when their awning it out and a bit lower than normal.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I had a motorhome that had one and it worked great. I need to get one for the Outback.

C


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I usually tilt mine down towards the rear of outback an up as high as possible over front door. This alleviates rubbing and sends water away from the door we use most. If its windy and I think it will be a problem, I just roll it up completely.--Mike


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I have not seen a wheel like that before, it sounds like a great idea. I assume (







) any RV place would have this?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I found that awning tie downs helped a lot. Aslo, with the 28RSDS, we would tilt the awning down on one side and then not use that door. The wheel would work for slight rubbing, but not too much.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

We put one one our 28BHS. The Outbacks do not have alot of height above the door, so the awning almost has to be straight out to fully clear the door. Even then as time goes on and the fabric stretches some, it may still rub lightly.

We put the wheel on the door to ensure we did not rub a hole into the awning. Worked great. Looks a little funny, but did allow me to have a bit more slope to the awning.

One nice thing about a 13' tall 5er is there is so much room above the door, I barely have to lift awning to clear the door. There is so much slope, I don't even worry about having one end lower than the other.

Of course now I have to deal with low bridges, but so far so good.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> I usually tilt mine down towards the rear of outback an up as high as possible over front door. This alleviates rubbing and sends water away from the door we use most. If its windy and I think it will be a problem, I just roll it up completely.--Mike


X2, most of the time. But occasionally, we get a campsite where the ground is higher in the rear than in the front, so if I tip the awning like you suggest, the water that runs off the awning then hits the ground and runs right back underneath the awning. In those instances, I tip the awning the other way in order to keep from creating a quagmire under the awning. ('Cause I just love sitting under the awning in the rain. Just my way of enjoying all of nature!)

And some folks have a door in front and in the rear, so one of them is going to rub when the awning is tipped. Those folks are definately candidates for the wheel on top of the door. (I always wondered if those things worked well.)

Mike


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> I usually tilt mine down towards the rear of outback an up as high as possible over front door. This alleviates rubbing and sends water away from the door we use most. If its windy and I think it will be a problem, I just roll it up completely.--Mike


x2


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> We put one one our 28BHS. The Outbacks do not have alot of height above the door, so the awning almost has to be straight out to fully clear the door. Even then as time goes on and the fabric stretches some, it may still rub lightly.
> 
> We put the wheel on the door to ensure we did not rub a hole into the awning. Worked great. Looks a little funny, but did allow me to have a bit more slope to the awning.
> 
> ...


You're not kidding on the 5'er awning! Leave it as sloped as you want...

As for bridges, what about trees in the campground. I'm always nervous about those.


----------



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

Wheel works great!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

We had the wheel on our Coachman camper and worked great. Outback doesnt rub too bad,but should get one anyway.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> .... And some folks have *a door in front and in the rear, so one of them is going to rub when the awning* is tipped. Those folks are definately candidates for the wheel on top of the door. (I always wondered if those things worked well.)
> 
> Mike


The awning only covers the front door (and garage) on the 28krs ... and the old 25rss ... don't know about the other 2 door models. We put the awning out and raise it enough to clear to the door....but not all the way unless the weather is gonna be clear. If needed, we then raise the back awning arm a bit further so the whole thing tilts towards (and the rain drains off) the front away from where we are usually sitting ... otherwise, the water will pool in front of the back door (or run back under the awning if the site is slanted that way). I've often thought of those wheely-things, but then have wondered if adding it wouldn't make it that much harder to raise the fabric enough to clear ...


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

The wheel is a great idea and you can purchase it at any RV facility for about $3.00


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm sure the wheel works great but I don't know what the difference would be by just having the awning one or two notches higher. If it was that windy I would just leave the awning up.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> .... And some folks have *a door in front and in the rear, so one of them is going to rub when the awning* is tipped. Those folks are definately candidates for the wheel on top of the door. (I always wondered if those things worked well.)
> 
> Mike


The awning only covers the front door (and garage) on the 28krs ... and the old 25rss ... don't know about the other 2 door models. We put the awning out and raise it enough to clear to the door....but not all the way unless the weather is gonna be clear. If needed, we then raise the back awning arm a bit further so the whole thing tilts towards (and the rain drains off) the front away from where we are usually sitting ... otherwise, the water will pool in front of the back door (or run back under the awning if the site is slanted that way). I've often thought of those wheely-things, but then have wondered if adding it wouldn't make it that much harder to raise the fabric enough to clear ...









[/quote]

Ya.... Thats how my 28 is also. I don't think I've seen one that covers both doors. ---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> .... And some folks have *a door in front and in the rear, so one of them is going to rub when the awning* is tipped. Those folks are definately candidates for the wheel on top of the door. (I always wondered if those things worked well.)
> 
> Mike


The awning only covers the front door (and garage) on the 28krs ... and the old 25rss ... don't know about the other 2 door models. We put the awning out and raise it enough to clear to the door....but not all the way unless the weather is gonna be clear. If needed, we then raise the back awning arm a bit further so the whole thing tilts towards (and the rain drains off) the front away from where we are usually sitting ... otherwise, the water will pool in front of the back door (or run back under the awning if the site is slanted that way). I've often thought of those wheely-things, but then have wondered if adding it wouldn't make it that much harder to raise the fabric enough to clear ...








[/quote]

Ya.... Thats how my 28 is also. I don't think I've seen one that covers both doors. ---Mike
[/quote]
Our 2006 28RSDS covered both doors.


----------

